# Designer Drol Blocks



## swolesearcher (Nov 13, 2013)

Designer drol bloks:

Whipped up some high tech drol bloks using the ib conversion recipe and just wanted to show  before i give them to a friend for his birthday


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 13, 2013)

That is awesome!  I am definitely trick or treating at yours an ib's house next year!


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 13, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> That is awesome!  I am definitely trick or treating at yours an ib's house next year!



:sSig_lol::drunks:
yeah bro i`ll make sure to have a few for you


----------



## Big-John (Nov 13, 2013)

Please send me some candy!


----------

